# Steering Locked Up



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

We have a Trophy Pro 1903 Center Console with 150 Mercury Optimax Saltwater Edition. The steering has locked up and will not budge. Any suggestion on what to look for? Everything looks to be in order.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

I assume it's cable steering? If so, unhook the link at the motor and see how the wheel turns then. If it's still tight, then you have a bad cable. If you have hydraulic steering, I can't help you. 

Look for some advice on here from Dave at Davlor marine--he hooked me up a few years ago and I learned more about cable steering in an hour than I ever will.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

It is cable. I guess I'll disconnect it at the motor and see what happens. That's the most simplistic best idea I would've never thought of. Thanks!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

time to ream out the tube, the grease get hard in there and locks up the cable. in most cases the engine has to come of the boat to do this. you need 18 inches side clearance to remove the cable. we can do this for you.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, Kenny hit the nail on the head, he did mine for me, problem is people use automotive grease and over the years it just gets hard as a rock


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It wont get hard if it gets regreased regularly. No matter what kind of grease you use.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I have 21 foot trophy pro and u dont have to take motor off .it probably is stuck because of greese I had a lot of issues with mine until I put hydrolic steering on .my advise is to take the steering cables ofvand put hydrolic on it.u probably have thevsame no feed back system I had .if u get the hydrolic steering i will help u install it and bleed it want charge u any thing but if u take it some where they will chargevu likevthree hundred to do it plus a lot more for tge steering tgan what u can get it on line for


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

if this is a cable steering, you can try this ugly trick, you can tap the end of the steering cable with a hammer straight in. Occasionally it will break it loose.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies y'all! We are going to try to figure this out. It is my dads boat so any repairs will have to be his decision. I will let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Do NOT.....I repeat.....Do Not put a lot of force on it via the steering wheel. You will break the steering box before you free the stuck cable in the tilt tube.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Do not hit the end of the cable with a hammer. You will mushroom the end and it will never come out. If you find the need to pound on it, use a piece of brass between it and the hammer. Also put a 3/8 bolt in the hole to keep it from deforming.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> If you find the need to pound on it, use a piece of brass between it and the hammer.


Yep.... I have a Block of alum that I use. Good point about about putting the bolt in the Draglink hole Ken.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a note, I did not say hit with max force, sometimes just a firm tap will break it loose. Even if you get it loose by tapping, it is a sign that the cable will eventually need to be replaced


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

my steering system was replaced within the last year, and its stuck again....whats up with that? I use it on a weekly basis. Its been getting slower and slower...now its locked up.....New cable, steering wheel and mechanism???


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

a That is exactly what happened to ours. Got tougher and tougher and then stuck. We will hopefully look at it this weekend


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Get a BayStar Hydraulic system......Problems solved and much easier to steer,
and stay on track.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

How much do the hydrolic systems run and how hard are they to install. We are handy with tools


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*hydraulic steering*

sounds like the way to go, but there's not a lot of room on my 14ft stauterbuilt. not to mention the $$$$ But I'm tired of this cable crap......Who would you recommend for an installation of that sort?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

They are not hard to install. Bleeding seems to be the hardest part for someone that has never done it. The manual comes with instructions for the whole process. List price for the baystar system is about $800. I will sell it for $600 if interested. Also do a search on the net and see what prices you come up with. May find a real good deal. We have changed over many cable systems to hydraulic. Baystar is good for up to 150 hp. I like the regular seastar system, but it is much more.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had my Baystar system for a couple of years now so I am not sure of
todays prices. I found the system on-line and west marine matched the price.
It was about 1/2 of Wests regular price. TMS installed the unit.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

I just installed (today) a Seastar Hydraulic kit on my Nitro 898 Bass Boat today. Entire system with 16' hose cost me $907. Old cable steering was locking up too much. It took me 2 hours to do it all. Installed everything myself, had to have the girlfriend help me bleed the lines. Test run this weekend hopefully...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Pimp-C-Cola said:


> I just installed (today) a Seastar Hydraulic kit on my Nitro 898 Bass Boat today. Entire system with 16' hose cost me $907. Old cable steering was locking up too much. It took me 2 hours to do it all. Installed everything myself, had to have the girlfriend help me bleed the lines. Test run this weekend hopefully...


What size motor?


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Mercury EFI 200HP...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

10-4


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The reason the cables keep sticking is because people are failing to clean the steering tube completely.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCaptKen said:


> The reason the cables keep sticking is because people are failing to clean the steering tube completely.


That's what we are going to do this weekend and go from there.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Do NOT.....I repeat.....Do Not put a lot of force on it via the steering wheel. You will break the steering box before you free the stuck cable in the tilt tube.


+1 See my post Teleflex Steering cable. If you do try tapping the end you should remove the cable from the helm first. A new cable and helm was only $150 at West. If you free it up without damage then just clean the tube and regrease.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you from experience that it's just good to go ahead and get a new cable and clean out the tube very good. I had to replace my tube and that was a pain in the rear end by yourself. I had a 1901 Trophy and have dealt with steering issues for a while till it froze up. And I did break the steer box too as X-shark said above. I've been through the whole ordeal. Hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine was getting stuck on my pontoon boat. I would hose it down with WD 40 then tap it in using a piece of oak or hardwood from a shovel handle and a hammer. This worked for a while until one time I got impatient and really cranked on the steering wheel and stripped the helm. So then I got to buy a helm and cable instead of just a cable. When my mechanic buddy swapped it for me he cleaned out the tube with a bore brush from a shotgun cleaning kit. He dipped the bore brush in gas or solvent and kept brushing it in and out until the brush and solvent appeared clean. Hope my rambling is helpful.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> Mine was getting stuck on my pontoon boat. I would hose it down with WD 40 then tap it in using a piece of oak or hardwood from a shovel handle and a hammer. This worked for a while until one time I got impatient and really cranked on the steering wheel and stripped the helm. So then I got to buy a helm and cable instead of just a cable. When my mechanic buddy swapped it for me he cleaned out the tube with a bore brush from a shotgun cleaning kit. He dipped the bore brush in gas or solvent and kept brushing it in and out until the brush and solvent appeared clean. Hope my rambling is helpful.


Very helpful. Thanks! We will give that a try if the rain holds out


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Pimp-C-Cola said:


> I just installed (today) a Seastar Hydraulic kit on my Nitro 898 Bass Boat today. Entire system with 16' hose cost me $907. Old cable steering was locking up too much. It took me 2 hours to do it all. Installed everything myself, had to have the girlfriend help me bleed the lines. Test run this weekend hopefully...


 
Pimp-C-Cola,

I'm looking to do the same thing on my 1998 Nitro 800. My steering is extremely hard to turn. Where did you get your Seastar Hydraulic kit for $907 and exactly what model/part #s did you order? Thanks Mike.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

MGuns, 

PM sent...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine was stuck till I got enough WD 40 in there and slowly is got easier and hasnt had a problem yet. that was 4 years ago.lol it sat all last year due to no funds to play and its still easy to move. :thumbsup:


----------

